# Driving licence



## Lisamasterton1974 (Jun 2, 2016)

Dear Forum
Can anyone clarify about having to exchange your foreign driving licence in Trukey


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

Lisamasterton1974 said:


> Dear Forum
> Can anyone clarify about having to exchange your foreign driving licence in Trukey


You can drive in Turkey on your UK photocard licence for a maximum of 6 months.

There is a known work-around to avoid the 6 months limit by exiting Turkey and coming back again.

If you wish to avoid the hassle of exiting the country and coming back please have a look at this website. Sayfalar - SurucuIslem

This tells you what you need to exchange your UK licence for a Turkish one. 

Good luck!


----------



## jmaclennan (Feb 17, 2014)

Lisamasterton1974 said:


> Dear Forum
> Can anyone clarify about having to exchange your foreign driving licence in Trukey



If you really want to have a Turkish license you can follow the below process, but the most convenient option if you travel a lot is just to enter and exit the country.

Documents required for a driving license exchange
Application forms available from the Driver’s Association office (Soförler Odasi) at the local Transport Registration Department
Original valid foreign driving license
Notarised Turkish translation of the driving license
Original and copy of the residence permit (Ikamet) or Turkish identification card
5 identity-sized photographs (required at various steps of the process)
Original criminal report which can be obtained from the local court house (valid 12-months from issue)
Original health report issued by a local state health centre (Sa?l?k Oca??) or private clinic; photos required (valid 12-months from issue)
Blood group certificate (can be requested from a clinic or health centre)
Receipt from the tax authorities showing that the relevant driving licence fee has been paid (cost depends on the class of licence being exchanged)
Payment for delivery of the credit card-sized photo-ID driving licence
The process
Confirm that the licence may be exchanged. Get the ID-sized photographs before visiting the health centre for the health report and blood group certificate (some centres require an appointment to be made, others do not). Get the criminal report and the licence exchange applications forms. Complete the forms. It should be possible to pay the licence fee and get the required receipt at the police headquarters at the time of submitting the application. Submit the completed dossier to the Transport Registration Department.

Note: The application forms making up the dossier are in Turkish only and must be completed in Turkish.


----------



## cortina61 (Apr 26, 2016)

This is compulsory once youve been in Turkey for 6 months.
Your old licence will be sent to the country of origin...
You will also need a school certificate of education. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

